# pencil/pen pots



## George Watkins (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello folks

here are some pencil pots which I have made recently, they are all finished in woodoc 10 and are made with 3" or better still 3 1/4" square spindle blanks 4 1/2" to 5 1/2" tall

Elm




sycamore




Elm




sycamore




Elm




laburnum




Elm




Elm




group pic!!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 25, 2014)

George, I think your pots deserve MUCH better pens and pencils. I mean, you wouldn't get Jo Brand to model an Aston Martin, would you???:biggrin:


----------



## Rodnall (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree with skiprat, I think we can find somene to make you a better pen.
:biggrin:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm confused....why does the first one have a different pencil in it than the others? :biggrin:

Look great, and they're a nice change of pace after you turn so many pens in a row. Well done.


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 26, 2014)

thank you for your comments

I should have known that you guy's would critique the pens.... not the pots!!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Mar 26, 2014)

skiprat said:


> George, I think your pots deserve MUCH better pens and pencils. I mean, you wouldn't get Jo Brand to model an Aston Martin, would you???:biggrin:



My thoughts exactly. I almost reported the post as offensive! 

In all seriousness though nice work. I especially like the detailing towards the bottom. It adds character and visual weight.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 26, 2014)

Those pots look great. Well done.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 27, 2014)

Fantastic, especially like the Laburnum one!


----------



## Old Codger (Mar 29, 2014)

George...great selection of pen pots.  Your turnings certainly bring the best of mother nature out of each pen pot!!!  Very nice, thanks for sharing and safe turning to you always!


----------



## Rodnall (Mar 29, 2014)

I should have commented on my earlier post about how nice they came out. The grain on some of them are very nice!


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 29, 2014)

George,

Are these for sale? I love the Laburnum cup. I just moved into a new office (actually have the old one at one store and one at our new location). I tried to turn one and it was too small, thin and blew up 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 29, 2014)

Very cool   Do you use a forstner bit to start the hole?


----------



## mark james (Mar 29, 2014)

George Watkins said:


> thank you for your comments
> 
> I should have known that you guy's would critique the pens.... not the pots!!



Oh yea...  Those are some pretty UGLY pens in those BEAUTIFUL Cups! :tongue:


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you for all of your kind comments

Mr Vic:they are for sale, I will send you a PM

Dan:no i dont use a forstner bit, my lathe has got a tailstock but it flips down out of the way, by the time i had flipped it up into place sorted out the bit and jacobs chuck and drilled it... I can have the majority hollowed either with a spindle gouge or bowl gouge over on its side.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2014)

George I looked at your gallery on your website. All of your hollow forms and boxes are absolutely stunning.  Your blanks are also top notch.

I started work on my first round box today and boy did I choose the wrong blank.  Osage Orange.  Dulls tools quick.  I will keep on til I get it done though.

Thanks for showing your art to us.

Ray


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome pen/pencil holders! Really like the shape, very nice rim and grooves below. All the woods are gorgeous and well finished. Beautiful work!


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you for your kind comments


----------

